# Indoor Monitor Enclosure Pics Please



## Bigblackdog (May 17, 2006)

I'm referring to the reptiles, not the device you're viewing this website on! :lol: 

Getting a pair of Storrs shortly to keep in a 3 foot x 18 inch x 18 inch tank & would like to see how others are keeping their small monitors happy.

Pics please guys!


----------



## cam (May 17, 2006)

sorry dont have a pic


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 17, 2006)

i know a guy who keeps his accies in this open top job, extendable ,fold up sides ,laminated , sealed ply wired and heated from under and above ,this is a real piece of work this thing,,it can be one big enclosure or split,,cool huh??


----------



## Bigblackdog (May 17, 2006)

cam said:


> sorry dont have a pic


 :roll:


----------



## Bigblackdog (May 17, 2006)

ssssnakeman said:


> i know a guy who keeps his accies in this open top job, extendable ,fold up sides ,laminated , sealed ply wired and heated from under and above ,this is a real piece of work this thing,,it can be one big enclosure or split,,cool huh??


Nice - pity I don't have a spare room...yet...


----------



## Rep-Style (May 17, 2006)

Ey dude this is my small monitor enclosure, its 3x2x2 n im currently housing an ackie n a gilleni, they seem 2 b happy


----------



## Bigblackdog (May 17, 2006)

Nice.
What temp range do you employ?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 17, 2006)

hope the accie dosnt get hungry and eat gillgan


----------



## Bigblackdog (May 17, 2006)

Everyone makes accies sound like mini-raptors!
Are they? :shock:


----------



## Rep-Style (May 17, 2006)

around the skull its around 40degrees ambiant sits at about 32ish and about 20ish in the corner hides then i turn everything off at night, heating n lighting gets turned on at about 10-11, flood light gets turned off at 5, uv off at 7-8 at night it drops 2 about 16, i cover tha front with a blancket after i turn tha lights off, 1 to keep in heat 2 so lights on in the room dont disturb them


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 17, 2006)

heres my lil rufy in his home, a standard shop bought, top opening reptile enclosure
baz


----------



## Magpie (May 17, 2006)

Sure you got enough heating there Baz?
What's that... about 450Watts worth?


----------



## Rep-Style (May 17, 2006)

Omg Awsome pic, how big is he?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 17, 2006)

they are two 60 wt and a 40 wt bayonet type globes and a heatrock maggie, he loved it


----------



## Bigblackdog (May 17, 2006)

That's one happy animal!


----------



## Magpie (May 17, 2006)

Ohhh, smaller than I thought.
I thunked it was 2 big IR globes and a ceramic.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 17, 2006)

i got him for my wife for mothers day last year,he was about 4 mths old in this pic


----------



## Rep-Style (May 17, 2006)

Nah key is keep everything well fed, before i bought it my gillens was kept with 3 ackies all ov which were alot bigger then her n they left her alone, they got along realy well


----------

